

Pure-JDBC SQL command line with tab expansion & readline goodies - kunley
http://henplus.sourceforge.net/

======
kunley
The tool is quite old still it's delightful to use when you must do something
in SQL, esp. on multiple sessions.

Cool feature is that it has database dump command which outputs data sexps.

